# Connecting to Share Folder on Buffalo LinkStation NAS



## tnewby (Aug 17, 2006)

I recently switched from a PC to one of the new Intel Macs, and I am having a slight annoyance with connecting to my Buffalo LinkStation Network Accessible Storage Device (250 GB), which I use for backups and storing and serving music and photos at home.  

Is there a way to configure OS X so that the "Share" folder in the NAS automatically opens on startup/wakeup?  As it is now, I have to go into the Network folder in the Finder, click through the server icon, click the drive name and then select the folder I want to open.  It would be much more convenient if the disk image would just open up each time I boot up the computer.


----------



## macworks (Aug 17, 2006)

You could try connecting to it as you have been, then once connected, open Apple Menu > System Preferences > Accounts and make sure your account is highlighted. Then click on "Login Items" and drag the network volume into there. At most you'll have to enter your password for the network volume each time you log in -- unless you've had it add your password to the keychain.


----------

